# D&D 5E Is there a garuenteed way to take damage every turn?



## mellored

Is there a garuenteed way to take at least 2 damage every turn?  Preferably just 2 damage without any actions, concentrate, or other negative side effects.

Trying to keep Rage running without attacking.


----------



## CleverNickName

You could douse yourself in alchemist's fire.  You take 1d4 fire damage at the start of every turn until you spend an action to put out the fire.


----------



## Peter BOSCO'S

CleverNickName said:


> You could douse yourself in alchemist's fire.  You take 1d4 fire damage at the start of every turn until you spend an action to put out the fire.



But you could roll a one, and not take two damage. Can you douse yourself twice for 2d4?
You could always have STR 12 and hit yourself for 2 damage, but what if you miss?


----------



## mellored

Peter BOSCO'S said:


> But you could roll a one, and not take two damage. Can you douse yourself twice for 2d4?



That would be 2 separate instances.
Is there a way to get fire vulnerability?


Peter BOSCO'S said:


> You could always have STR 12 and hit yourself for 2 damage, but what if you miss?



Well, you don't need to hit to maintain rage.
But you can't attack and maintain sanctuary.

There is also caustic brew, but that eats concentration, plus a slot.

Anything else?


----------



## Bagpuss

Use a Sword of Wounding on yourself twice then elect not to make the saving throws? (That's 2d4 a round)

Or combine one hit with the Sword of Wounding with Alchemist's Fire (still 2d4 but different sources).

Carry a bag of holding full of Stirges and attach one when you want to bleed. (That's 1d4 + 3 a round, swap it out when it gets full)


----------



## James Gasik

Peter BOSCO'S said:


> But you could roll a one, and not take two damage. Can you douse yourself twice for 2d4?
> You could always have STR 12 and hit yourself for 2 damage, but what if you miss?



Have you ever tried *not* following the Bear Totem?


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

Oil would guarantee 5 points of damage each round for two rounds. It would take two actions to pull off (one to douse yourself, one to set yourself on fire using a tinderbox), though I suppose you could pre-soak yourself in oil before combat (the effect lasts for up to one minute).

An allied spellcaster could cast Tasha's Caustic Brew and target you and an enemy in a line, guaranteeing 2d4 acid damage per round for up to a minute or until concentration drops.

Or you could just say "Hey DM, I think this encounter is too easy."


----------



## mellored

James Gasik said:


> Have you ever tried *not* following the Bear Totem?



Bear would be ideal.  But seems like it might not work.

Tundra Storm (bonus action THP) might be the best way to go for this.


----------



## mellored

So would attacking yourself break sanctuary?

"If the warded creature makes an attack or casts a spell that affects an enemy creature, this spell ends."

Is it..
(makes an attack) or (casts a spell that affects an enemy creature)

Or is it
(makes an attack or casts a spell) that affects an enemy creature?

Edit: never mind.  It was errata.

"If the warded creature makes an attack, casts a spell that affects an enemy, or deals damage to another creature, this spell ends."

At very least damaging yourself is fine.


----------



## RogueJK

Legacy (pre-MotM) Scourge Aasimar from Tome of Foes has the Radiant Consumption ability, which when triggered deals radiant damage equal to half your level to yourself and anyone else within 10' at the end of your turn.

But that only lasts for 1 minute, usable once per day.


----------



## Zubatcarteira

Put a d4 inside your shoe.


----------



## Guythegard

CleverNickName said:


> You could douse yourself in alchemist's fire. You take 1d4 fire damage at the start of every turn until you spend an action to put out the fire.



Ya, combined that with circle of the stars Starry form dragon and unfortunately that’s probably about at good as its going to get.


----------



## Guythegard

it might be worth the wizards action to cast Tasha's cascacic brew on you and an enemy.


----------



## mellored

Guythegard said:


> Ya, combined that with circle of the stars Starry form dragon and unfortunately that’s probably about at good as its going to get.



Sanctuary doesn't need concentration, and you can't concentrate while raging anyways.

Unless you had another use for starry druid?


----------



## FrogReaver

mellored said:


> Is there a garuenteed way to take at least 2 damage every turn?  Preferably just 2 damage without any actions, concentrate, or other negative side effects.
> 
> Trying to keep Rage running without attacking.



Would Elemental Adept feat and alchemists fire do it?  - nope elemental adept only works with spells.
Flames of Phlegethes is in the same boat.


----------



## FrogReaver

An alternative to trying to do what you are doing with rage is be a cleric - maybe a forge cleric so you can boost your AC, take warcaster along with a single level dip into wizard.  You will want Shield, Absorb Elements and Silvery Barbs (in case they crit).


----------



## mellored

FrogReaver said:


> An alternative to trying to do what you are doing with rage is be a cleric - maybe a forge cleric so you can boost your AC, take warcaster along with a single level dip into wizard.  You will want Shield, Absorb Elements and Silvery Barbs (in case they crit).



I've already done similar with an armorer artificer already.  Was trying for something different.

Oath of the crown 3 + sanctuary + dodge + peace cleric 6.

Challenge everyone in 30', and then be nearly immune to attacks.


----------

